# Music and emotions.



## Magikian (Aug 1, 2008)

What emotions do you find translate well into music?

Personally, my main one would be anger, for I can fuck around on the bass when I'm pissed off and it generally influences my better basslines.


----------



## Aden (Aug 1, 2008)

Oddly enough, rage and peace.


----------

